# l'histoire revisitée par  [revisiter]



## Laura Nil

"L'histoire revisitée par X". ¿Puedo traducirlo por "la histoire revisada por X"? No me suena demasiado bien.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sería "La historia revisitada por X".
La historia revisada = l´histoire revisée.
No tiene el mismo sentido.


----------



## Laura Nil

Sí, lo pense, pero como para traducirlo así me suena raro. ¿Qué pensáis de "La historia reinterpretada por X"?
Merci


----------



## yserien

El verbo revisiter (así, sin tildes) existe en francés : volver a visitar.
En español, según la RAE no existe el verbo revisitar.
Quizá un poco de contexto  nos permitiría traducir por vuelta a revisar, revisada de nuevo, otra revisión. (Vuelta a interpretar, reinterpretada, en el sentido de entender,comprender....no lo sé)


----------



## Mirelia

yserien said:


> El verbo revisiter (así, sin tildes) existe en francés : volver a visitar.
> En español, según la RAE no existe el verbo revisitar.
> Quizá un poco de contexto nos permitiría traducir por vuelta a revisar, revisada de nuevo, otra revisión. (Vuelta a interpretar, reinterpretada, en el sentido de entender,comprender....no lo sé)


 
¡Totalmente de acuerdo! Aunque añadiría que últimamente el término circula mucho en textos en ciencias humanas, y suele traducírselo literalmente. Hasta hay un libro de André Green: "La metapsicología revisitada" (Eudeba, si no recuerdo mal). 

(A ver si me animo y poco a poco voy regresando a este grato foro...)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Si es un título de libro, yo dejaria "revisitada" ya que existen títulos similares:
"La historia revisitada - Edgar Balaguera", "La maga cortazariana revisitada por Carmen Ortiz,.." "La Historia revisitada: del neoexpresionismo a la transvanguardia italiana...." etc.
Si está dentro de un texto, se puede poner entre comillas o sustituir la palabra, si deseas seguir las normas de la Rae.


----------



## José Luis Moreno

Buenos días,
Yo escribiría "la historia reescrita" (que tiene un sentido más amplio que el acto material de escribir), "la historia reinterpretada" o "la historia reelaborada"...
Saludos cordiales,
José Luis


----------



## merquiades

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos

​Bonjour.  J'ai du mal à traduire "revisiter" dans ce contexte.  Il a interpreté la chorégraphie des "stouejs" sur "Joie sur la terre" revisité façon "Thriller"...  Interpreta la coreografía de los « stouejs » con « Paz en la tierra » .......... a la manera de « Thriller ».  ¿Animado? ¿Modificado? No sé qué significa. Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días



merquiades said:


> Bonjour. J'ai du mal à traduire "revisiter" dans ce contexte. Il a interpreté la chorégraphie des "stouejs" sur "Joie sur la terre" revisité façon "Thriller"... Interpreta la coreografía de los « stouejs » con « Paz en la tierra » .......... a la manera de « Thriller ». ¿Animado? ¿Modificado? No sé qué significa. Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


 
En este caso concreto, quizá se pueda utilizar *versionar*, que ya figura en el DRAE:



> versionar.
> 1. tr. Hacer una versión nueva de una obra musical, generalmente ligera.


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Gracias por unir los dos hilos.  No lo había visto, pero creo que "coreografía reelaborada" me sirve en este caso.  Gracias por tu ayuda Athos de Tracia.  Voy a guardar "Versionar o versión" para más tarde, pero creo que se acerca más a la idea "revisiter".  ¿coreografía versionada a la manera de...? No sé, mejor reelaborada...  Saludos


----------



## jprr

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​ Bonjour,
Même problème pour trouver un _*bon*_ équivalent à revisiter/revisité dans le cas d'un *plat classique / une spécialité gastronomique revisitée*.
La discussion a surgi l'autre soir dans un groupe francophones+hispanophones. Nous avons examiné les solutions proposées ci-dessus... sans qu'aucune emporte franchement la conviction...
Qu'utiliseriez-vous  comme mot?
Exemple : la choucroute revisitée.


----------



## Cenimurcia

Hola Jprr:
en la web hablan mucho de platos típicos "revisitados", por ej: http://www.enplenitud.com/nota.asp?articuloID=4057


----------



## jprr

Cenimurcia said:


> Hola Jprr:
> en la web hablan mucho de platos típicos "revisitados", por ej: http://www.enplenitud.com/nota.asp?articuloID=4057


D'accord, merci Cecimurcia.
Le problème c'est que les copains hispanophones (Amérique) ne le sentent pas vraiment.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

¿Platos (tradicionales) recreados?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿Con un nuevo toque?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Estoy con Athos de Tracia, todavía no muy extendido pero:
- versionado


> Fuente
> [...] de hecho en esta degustación hemos versionado los tradicionales “galianos”


No sé si se entenderá en América. Ya nos lo dirás.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## jprr

Merci à toutes.
Dans le cas concret qui nous occupait, "plato recreado" s'avère le plus convaincant ... mais dans d'autres contextes le choix serait sans doute différent.


----------



## traductora en apuros

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Por favor, he tratado de traducir este larga frase con la ayuda de muchos de ustedes pero no he llegado a nada es demasiado sin sentido para mi.

si alguien puede colaborarme, el texto se encuentra en la web.

Je pense qu’il est effectivement possible de « revisiter » cette activité, .....et moins encore la tour d’ivoire où l’on pourrait se retrancher à l’abri des vaines agitations extérieures d’empêcheurs d’enseigner en rond.

NO entiendo el sentido y es una frase larga que no puedo poner en el mensaje. Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## esteban

Hola traductora en apuros:

De lo que he podido entender del artículo (algo enredado y es bien poco decir), el autor critica la manera de enseñar los idiomas extranjeros en los colegios franceses (lycées français) ya que se apoya casi exclusivamente en el análisis de textos literarios (nada de técnicas audiovisuales o de charlas informales por ejemplo). La “actividad“ (activité) de la que habla el autor es precisamente este método poco adecuado según él. Y si bien contempla la posibilidad de renovarla al proponer una versión más moderna, afirma que ello no puede constituir la columna vertebral de una eventual reforma del sistema educativo. Los "empêcheurs de tourner en rond" son aquellas personas que se empeñan en evitar el estancamiento de la enseñanza. Te mandé una propuesta de traducción por mensaje privado. Espero que te sirva. En todo caso, para la primera frase podría quedar así:

Je pense qu’il est effectivement possible de « revisiter » cette activité...
<=>
Aunque sí creo en la posibilidad de “renovar“ este método... 

¡Suerte con tu traducción!

esteban


----------



## Paula Buenos Aires

Verbo transitivo. En crítica literaria, analizar o recrear obras del  pasado, o las posturas de sus sus autores, desde nuevas perspectivas.

http://weblogs.clarin.com/revistaenie-elmisteriodelaspalabras/2008/10/26/revisitar/


----------



## juju92

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour,

Comment puis-je traduire "un vêtement *revisité*"? Ce qui me pose problème c'est le mot "revisité" qui signifie "un vêtement auquel on a donné un nouvel aspect".

Si vous avez des idées, elles sont les bienvenues!

Merci!


----------



## Pohana

juju92 said:


> ..."un vêtement auquel on a donné un nouvel aspect"...


_Una prenda renovada_


----------



## Lexinauta

También se puede decir 'remodelada/remozada'.


----------



## Pohana

Lexinauta said:


> También se puede decir 'remodelada/remozada'.


Más bien remodelada, pues remozada haría pensar que se renovó con el mismo aspecto: se volvió a teñir del mismo color, por ejemplo.


----------



## juju92

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, elles sont intéressantes


----------

